# beaten by my son



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i have been experinenting with my chrony latley and was proudly showing my son all the date i had collected on the different bands and tubes i have been testing.

he then asked me to test a couple of slingshots i,d made for him a while back when he was a lot younger and smaller

the bandsets were singles and short in length due to his size at the time.

on testing them one of them beat the best one i have made recently by over 10% with hardly any effort .

as you can imagine he thought this was funny, but it,s all about learning and i have started experimenting with bands of these dimensions and am pleased with the results.

a real case of back to the drawing board.

on a serious note if any of you are thinking of making a slingshot for your child i would suggest testing how powerful it is because i thought i,d made him a weaker/safer one.

glad i,d taught him to use it responsibly


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

How old exactly was your son? I'm 14 and I have handled slingshots since I was 11 with no injuries, and only a few broken windows.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

he was about 13 when i made him the ss and is now 16.

i am in no way trying to critisise young shooters , but was trying to demonstrated that less can be more when it comes to bandsets, which is something that is well documented especially when it comes to smaller ammo.

my sons bandsets are of a size that i would never of even considered using for an adult

if you still have a ss that you had when you were younger and it was set up for your size and strength then give it another go and the resuts may surprise you


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Seems there is always something new to learn about slingshots!

And good on ya for teaching the kid responsibility.

When I was a lad, everybody carried a pocket knife. Sometimes kids were given purposely dulled pocket knives on the grounds that they were less likely to hurt themselves with a dull knife. But of course the opposite was true ... Straining to carve a stick or whatever with a dull knife produced far more injuries than the ease of use of a sharp knife. Better to teach responsible use of the tools.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i know what you nean about the knifes charles having fallen victim to a blunf one as a kid myself

following on from my origonal discovery about my sons more effective bandsets i have made another strange discovery

the old slingshot he has that i made out of bent rod has forks bend back like on a barnett for example because in those days we only used barnett type tubes,

then along came theraband and we attatched these to the bent rod type slingshots [not very pleasing to the eye ,but it worked]

anyway after making the discovery that his short single bands were very efficient i went off and made some for my dankund ss.

the results were good but not as good as the bent rod ss.

so i have tried various bands and tubes on the dankung and the bent rod ss,[ also other bent rod slingshots]

the bent rod design has so far beaten the dankung not by a huge margin but it has beaten it.

the flatbands fitted to the bent rod don,t look as if they are going to work well at all ,after all they were made for tubes, but they do.

can anyone explain this?

fork width and effective draw length are the same,

the only difference is that the bands are bent over the forks after the tying point on the dankung and the bent rod ones draw str :what: aight back .but the effective distance from tie to pouch is the same :what:

.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

sooo.. what were the dimension of the bands??


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

theraband gold tapered from 35mm to 20mm 16.5 cm long single band per side


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You've got me on this one ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Im always learning new things about bands and band cuts, there is always new avenues to explore


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

That is cool! I just made up a couple 30-20mm tapers with a working length of 6.5 inches a few days ago. I have not tried them yet, but plan to soon. I have the flu-bug at the present, so I feel lousy. I don't have access to a chrony anymore either and I won't really know how fast they are at my short 29" draw length, but it is fun to play around anyway.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

hope your well enough to try those bands soon

the ammo i use with them is 9,5 mm steel and 11mm lead.

they don,t feel strong but they send this ammo faster than my other bandsets.

i think part of the reason for their speed is that they are shorter than the bands i usualy use as they were cut for a youngster at the time

its a pity you you don,t have a chrony.

good luck with them


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## Erkel (Feb 6, 2014)

Beaten by my son... that is not a problem, that is something to be proud about. I always taught my children, sons and daughters, that all I wanted them to do was be a better person than I was... If your child does that, you are a winner.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the compliment

i suppose i,m proud of him . seems like he,s better at most things now .lol


----------

